# Completely new player looking for help!



## odindiesel (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys so I learned about Warhammer several years ago and never had the money to get into it. I recently remembered the game and did some searching / research online but I need help! I can't decide between Warriors of Chaos and Dark Elves. I also was hoping a more veteran player could help me make a list of what units / paints / brushes I will be needing so I can dive into the world of Warhammer! Thanks to anyone willing to give me tips !


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

odindiesal,
I am Sorry you did not get a reply to your request. I cannot personally help you, but keep trying as there are lots of people on the site who can. :wink:


.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so, I'm generally more of a 40k guy but here's how I see it.

The first thing you need to be aware of is the replacement of the old style of Warhammer Fantasy with Age of Sigmar. This is a much more free form system so when it comes to which units to pick it's really up to you as there are no requirements or compulsory units. Full rules for both the game and each old army are also free to download on the GW website.

As for which army to choose, that's a personal decision. If you're familiar with the two from the old fluff I'd suggest looking at the new and seeing if one appeals more or less in the new world. There are also quite a few new Khorne Chaos models released for Age of Sigmar, I'd have a look at those.

Paints will be easier once you've settled on an army. Brushes is probably the same. Painting Space Marines I use a Fine Detail, Detail, Basecoat and Large Brushes. It'll be partly on you to feel out what works for you when you start painting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> Ok so, I'm generally more of a 40k guy but here's how I see it.
> 
> The first thing you need to be aware of is the replacement of the old style of Warhammer Fantasy with Age of Sigmar. This is a much more free form system so when it comes to which units to pick it's really up to you as there are no requirements or compulsory units. Full rules for both the game and each old army are also free to download on the GW website.
> 
> ...


You see, the systemdoes work! :so_happy:

.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the hobby mate! I'm also more a sci-fi player, but checking out the GW official paint bundles will give you a good idea of the colour ranges that you may want to use.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If you are looking for fantasy itself try looking around to see if you can find some of the old rules as unfortunately it is not supported by GW anymore (though the models are still available, and some stores will sell the old books at special request)

But have no fear! There is a new game called Age of Sigmar that has been released. For new players it is brilliant as you can take pretty much whatever you want and you discuss it with your opponent before hand to create a balanced game. You also can get all the rules for free on the GW website. The added bonus of AoS over old fantasy is that you don't need to sink a load of money into it to get rules, and it requires minimal models to play (unlike old fantasy where you needed several of the same box just to get a reasonable sized unit). That said, if you are willing to put the time and money into it I find old fantasy much more rewarding as the complexity of the rules leads to really interesting games once you get into it.

As for Dark Elves or WoC I don't really know what they are like in AoS, but I can give you a low down of their general playstyle in old fantasy. WoC are generally heavily armoured really tough elite dudes, they don't have many guys in their armies (so would be cheaper to play) as they are some of the best single models in the game, but they are a lot of points to make up for it (in old fantasy each model has a points value to balance things out, you can therefore take more bad models for the price of a single good model as they will be worth less points).

Dark Elves are fragile but rely on being much faster than you, and are generally a really competitive army to play. They have really strong magic and can also lay down plenty of supporting range fire that is funnily enough really good at dealing with WoC.

The new Chaos models released with AoS do work really nicely in fantasy if you put them on square bases, so aesthetically WoC would be really good if you want some pretty cool looking guys.

As for paints look through the videos on Warhammer TV (the GW youtube channel) and see if there are any fro models you like, they will list all the paints you need and will give you a really easy to follow guide on how to do them. I don't think there are any Dark Elves guides on there yet though, but other youtube channels do paint guides that no doubt have DE stuff on them.

Hope that helps!!


----------

